# Barnes MRX



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Read some posts on the Hornady thread about the new Barnes MRX bullet. Went to the Barnes site and found this photo, no BC's yet though.










Looks like a dang nice bullet, may have to try some.

Or maybe I'll wait until plainsman tries them. :wink: :wink:  

huntin1


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Is this the bullet with the tungsten alloy insert or is it just a lead core?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It's their newest, with the tungsten alloy core.

huntin1


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You and Plainsman should split a box, to check accuracy. Just guessing that they're gonna be $20+ per box. It looks like a heckuva good elk bullet! Good shooting, Burl


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I read some where else that midway is going to offer them at 20$ a box when available a dollar a round, that sounds about right Burly. And by the way huntin1 youre signature just bugs me. :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

What have you got against little green hairy guys?    :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Huntin 1,

I like your new tag line. In fact I am flattered. Where did you get a picture of me???????????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I gots connections in one of them Government alphabet type organizations, you know, the one with the black helicopters and stuff.  
8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

The bullets that have the lead in the base are the new ones from Winchester they are called the XP3 and are to replace the Failsafe. That new MRX bullet will have to go long way to prove that the extra cost is worth it compared to the TSX. I have found nothing to be desired about the TSX and they are spendy enough for 50 at a time let alone pay $20+ for 20 bullets. I shudder to think what Federal will charge for factory ammo with these bullets!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I purchased 20 Lost River Ballistic Technologies J36 bullets for $42. I was kind of happy when their accuracy was terrible.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I bet that was great just over 2 bucks a bullet and the accuracy was crappy. Everybody likes those days feeling like you taken for a ride!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I sent an email to Barnes for information on the MRX bullets. He said the .308 caliber 180 gr. will have a BC of about 0.55 (10% greater than the TSX), but that they had not tested the others. He also stated that they may have a 6.5 bullet in 6 to 8 months.


----------

